# Aargh! Where's my Orphan Black!?



## dmspen (Dec 1, 2006)

I watched the first episode of season 2 of Orphan Black. For whatever reason, I didn't try to watch another episode until yesterday. My recording count in the DVR was at 3. I figured they showed 3 episodes then took a break. Finally I went to Orphan Black to watch only to find the 3 recordings were episodes 7,8,9!

I checked my timer and it was set to keep only 3 recordings! AAAAAARG! I have no idea how it came to be set to 3!

On Demand doesn't have episodes 2-4 or 5. Anyone have an idea where they can be seen?


----------



## John79605 (Feb 10, 2007)

I pay $2 per episode at Amazon and stream them. Could probably do the same at vudu or Google Play.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

dmspen said:


> On Demand doesn't have episodes 2-4 or 5. Anyone have an idea where they can be seen?


I'm not a subscriber, ATM, so can't check, but the web site is showing those episodes are available on demand in SD. Maybe try scheduling from there, in case it's just a STB guide data issue?

https://www.directv.com/tv/Orphan-Black-OWZxMWNxVGM4dHc9


----------



## AZ. (Mar 27, 2011)

dmspen said:


> I watched the first episode of season 2 of Orphan Black. For whatever reason, I didn't try to watch another episode until yesterday. My recording count in the DVR was at 3. I figured they showed 3 episodes then took a break. Finally I went to Orphan Black to watch only to find the 3 recordings were episodes 7,8,9!
> 
> I checked my timer and it was set to keep only 3 recordings! AAAAAARG! I have no idea how it came to be set to 3!
> 
> On Demand doesn't have episodes 2-4 or 5. Anyone have an idea where they can be seen?


On dish isn't it on the on demand side? Could of swore I saw it there Sunday... My apologies if you don't have dish..


----------



## dmspen (Dec 1, 2006)

It is on the On Demand for DISH, but only the last 3 episodes.
I was playing LEGO Marvel Avengers with the grandkids on Sunday. I saw and remembered I had an Xfinity app on my XBOX 360. I have Xfinity as part of my internet package but don't use it. I logged in and LO AND BEHOLD! I can stream Orphan Black in HD (even though I'm not signed up with Xfinity HD).

Nifty.

BTW, how dumb is it that Internet PLUS Xfinity TV is cheaper then Internet alone.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Glad you found it. My bad for not realizing you were DISH and not DIRECTV.

I had a similar situation circa 2010. It was cheaper for me to take the FiOS triple play and only use if for phone and internet for two years, than I was paying for Cablevision internet and Vonage. At the time, I even got a free DVR the first year from Verizon that I rarely used.


----------



## Supramom2000 (Jun 21, 2007)

Didn't want to start a new thread for one question. So anyone who has finished watching this season, help me remember who was the guy Sarah saw at the very end? She said she knew him and it was climactic in nature, but I was totally blank. I can't remember where we are supposed to know him from.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Supramom2000 said:


> Didn't want to start a new thread for one question. So anyone who has finished watching this season, help me remember who was the guy Sarah saw at the very end? She said she knew him and it was climactic in nature, but I was totally blank. I can't remember where we are supposed to know him from.





Spoiler



Looks like to me he was a Mark Rollins clone (the guy from the farm who just got married, played by Ari Millen), so Rachel thought he was Mark Rollins. Looks like the army has been experimenting with male clones the same time Dyad was creating Rachel and her sisters.


----------



## Supramom2000 (Jun 21, 2007)

Thanks Steve. That whole "Farm" story came out of left field and felt distracting to the larger story. I still haven't figured out how it relates to the rest of the plot. I can see what you said tying the two together, but still, it seems forced or even like 2 separate plots.


----------



## lucky13 (Nov 27, 2006)

Binging on Season 1 now on Amazon Prime.
Season 2 is still pay-per-view. Does anyone know when AP will offer it at no extra charge?

(Please, no spoilers!)


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

lucky13 said:


> Binging on Season 1 now on Amazon Prime.
> Season 2 is still pay-per-view. Does anyone know when AP will offer it at no extra charge?
> 
> (Please, no spoilers!)


Probably once Season 3 starts airing.


----------



## lucky13 (Nov 27, 2006)

RunnerFL said:


> Probably once Season 3 starts airing.


Yeah, I figured it would be a while. Maybe BBCA will rerun the season a bit earlier, before the Season 3 debut.

My wife will be disappointed (but not enough to pay now for something she can get for free later). And we've got plenty of other unwatched series to binge on for the rest of the summer.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

lucky13 said:


> Yeah, I figured it would be a while. Maybe BBCA will rerun the season a bit earlier, before the Season 3 debut.
> 
> My wife will be disappointed (but not enough to pay now for something she can get for free later). And we've got plenty of other unwatched series to binge on for the rest of the summer.


It's possible that they could re-run it, they did that with Season 1.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

OMG! I can't put it down! Binged on the first seven, just a few more to go. Thank you for making me aware of this dynamite series!


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Laxguy said:


> OMG! I can't put it down! Binged on the first seven, just a few more to go. Thank you for making me aware of this dynamite series!


You sound like me once I finally started watching Season 1 last year. I recorded them all then started watching. Next thing I knew, that same day, I was at the Season 1 finale. lol


----------



## lucky13 (Nov 27, 2006)

We're almost done with Season 1--will finish it tonight.
I can't believe she got passed over for an Emmy 2X. If I didn't know, I'd think there were different actresses playing all the roles.


----------



## Supramom2000 (Jun 21, 2007)

lucky13 said:


> Yeah, I figured it would be a while. Maybe BBCA will rerun the season a bit earlier, before the Season 3 debut.
> 
> My wife will be disappointed (but not enough to pay now for something she can get for free later). And we've got plenty of other unwatched series to binge on for the rest of the summer.





lucky13 said:


> We're almost done with Season 1--will finish it tonight.
> I can't believe she got passed over for an Emmy 2X. If I didn't know, I'd think there were different actresses playing all the roles.


But she did win the People's Choice, which in my opinion, is far more representative of we - the viewing public.

Sent from my Galaxy S5 using DBStalk mobile app.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Good point. From the first 8 eps, I'd say it is one of the most outstanding performances ever. Although maybe range is somewhat limited, still each character is well delineated.


----------

